# Dorel (DII-B.TO)



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm looking at Dorel as a buy-and-hold. The numbers are good but I'm not too familiar with their story. Thoughts?


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been watching the stock for a long time stock fundamentals love it. Market Cap is only a little bit over 2x working capital.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm also looking at it pretty seriously. The P/E, P/B and P/S all look good. Did either of you pull the trigger on it?


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Skyfall, did you end up buying any shares? I did, and I'm basically even since my buyin (not including dividend).

It still looks like a good value, I'm thinking of adding to my position. And the Div is a nice bonus


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought in 2013 and held it for a year, never went anywhere and was the in red for several months, sold out at a very small profit last year. Good fundamentals (P/E. P/B) but I think their margins are very low, and it seems at least once a year they have a really poor quarter


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

To be perfectly honest I didn't buy any... was following/buying other stocks... I still like valuation, but Im only scratching the surface here... really need to get deeper, but I am in a period where I am restrategize my portfolio and it may mean that Dorel won't be one it for several reasons...


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I doubled up on my (relatively small) position yesterday. Long term hold for me unless the fundamentals change (and they look pretty good to me)


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe you will catch some updraft from the growing popularity of bikes and fund investments in the industry. "As popularity of golf wanes, fund managers bet on cycling":
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/13/us-funds-cycling-idUSKBN0LH1VD20150213


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Maybe you will catch some updraft from the growing popularity of bikes and fund investments in the industry. "As popularity of golf wanes, fund managers bet on cycling":
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/13/us-funds-cycling-idUSKBN0LH1VD20150213


And also catch some upwind in the CAD/USD rate. They sell a large amount of product into the USA.


----------

